# Leaving



## Butterfree (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to Spain for the International Mathematical Olympiad. I'll be back on the twenty-second. Have fun while I'm away and please don't cause too much drama.

I'm making opaltiger a temporary admin, so ask him if there's an emergency.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

Have... fun, I guess? I don't know, I don't consider math fun. :P

Well, I hope you have a good time, and since it appears to be some sort of international competition, I hope you win. Or, actually, I hope the USA wins. :P But I guess I hope you get second place. 



Actually, no, screw patriotism, I'm rooting for you guys. :D


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 14, 2008)

International Mathematical Olympiad? Sounds like something I could never do...

Have a save trip, have fun! <3


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 14, 2008)

opal = admin? :O!

*ahem* Good luck, and I hope you win this year. I'd never be able to do something like that. Numbers make me nauseous. >>


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 14, 2008)

Have fun! Of course, Math is always fun. X3


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 14, 2008)

Ooh, Good Luck and enjoy Spain!


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you do well.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Bye, Butterfroots~


----------



## AuraWulf (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck! Bye! See you soon! Have fun! & last of all Enjoy!


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll be forever offended that you didn't admin me. :P

Have fun~


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 14, 2008)

Break a leg, and good luck stuff, I guess.... 
anyways, have a good time!:talking:


----------



## Adriane (Jul 14, 2008)

opal's always been the temp admin, Tailsy :P


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> opal's always been the temp admin, Tailsy :P


That's not the point. D:<


----------



## Adriane (Jul 14, 2008)

At least you get the little mod icon, I don't even get italic letters :(


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Mudkip said:


> At least you get the little mod icon, I don't even get italic letters :(


You're not special enough.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 14, 2008)

_you can't handle the italic letters!_

Seriously, though, have a good time in Spain. Gah, I never get to leave the country. D: Even for something I would consider un-fun like math.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 14, 2008)

Butterfree;36212International Mathematical Olympiad
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wow, that's impressive
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## Mercury (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah. Good luck, and have a good time in Spain.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 14, 2008)

Have fun and a nice safe trip Butterfree. =]


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 14, 2008)

You may not know who I am, but have fun.


----------



## nyuu (Jul 14, 2008)

Have fun Butterfree, bye~


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 14, 2008)

Best of luck, and have fun. :D So jealous. :(


----------



## nyuu (Jul 14, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Best of luck, and have fun. :D So jealous. :(


admin~~


----------



## TheAssailant6661 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck. Say, while you're in Spain, hop the border and take a look around Portugal. :D

Portugal's the best country in the world! :3


----------



## Espeon (Jul 14, 2008)

Best of luck, Butterfree. Hope you do well. hopefully you won't melt in Spain, I expect I probably would. xD

Goodbye, and have fun missing my birthday in Spain. >:(


----------



## nastypass (Jul 14, 2008)

Have a not-boring time in Spain 'free!  :D


----------



## Deretto (Jul 14, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Yeah, I'm going to Spain for the International Mathematical Olympiad. I'll be back on the twenty-second. Have fun while I'm away and please don't cause too much drama.
> 
> I'm making opaltiger a temporary admin, so ask him if there's an emergency.


Is she going to be participating?


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh wow, the IMO? Cool! I tried a few times to get to that competition, but always fell two exams short here in the USA.

Then again, the last time I tried was when I was 12... I was a full-time university student after that.

Anyway, good luck! Talk about the problems you had to try to solve when you get back. ^^


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck and have fun! I hope you win.

Hey, is that contest on TV?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 14, 2008)

I've participated in math competitions for the state when I was in Math Club at my school, but nothing international! That's great, Butterfree! Good luck :)


----------



## nastypass (Jul 14, 2008)

Deretto said:


> Is she going to be participating?


No, clearly she's going all the way to Spain just to watch people do math-related things.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

Have fun. Win the math competition or else you will have failed all of us and our unrealistic expectations.

Man, I wish I could go to some international math competitions. I've only been to state ones. :(

Good luck.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 14, 2008)

Walker said:


> No, clearly she's going all the way to Spain just to watch people do math-related things.


I dunno, she might! x3 Or she could be going to watch someone she knows. ^^


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 14, 2008)

Enjoy yourself and the best of luck.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck, and tell us all about it. I'm sad to say bye. :) :(


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

:/ The only competition I've ever participated in was the Brain Bowl. Then again, that wasn't just math, it was totally _awesome._



			
				When I Accidentaly Went to 7th Grade Practice said:
			
		

> This famous Dutch astronomer wore a false nose-
> *starts bouncing up and down in seat*
> -because his real one got cut off in a duel.
> Oh! Oh! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me!
> ...


Ah, memories. But for world history:



> Which nation did we go to war with to add over 1,000,000 sq. miles to the United States?
> Uh... The Soviet Union?
> No, although we _did_ enjoy shooting them.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 14, 2008)

Have fun, be safe, and good luck!


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 14, 2008)

Opal a temporary admin? Sounds cool.

Have fun, Butterfree!


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 14, 2008)

Fluffy Clouds said:


> Opal a temporary admin? Sounds cool.
> 
> Have fun, Butterfree!


lowercase O, if you please >:( *waves admin stick*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

*stares in awe at admin stick* Whoa. You guys even get a stick to whack people with! Could I touch it?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 14, 2008)

A math olympad? Good luck, and,*hands Butterfree a guide to Spanish*
If your'e going to Spain, ya might need that.


----------



## Minish (Jul 14, 2008)

o_o
I thought this post meant you were leaving for good, Butterfree... XD;;

Good luck~!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 14, 2008)

Have fun in Spain. *cough*lucky*cough*


----------



## Falthor (Jul 15, 2008)

Jesus, how good at math is she?  Math Olympiad - good stuff, Butterfree.  Very good stuff.  Have fun in Spain––great country––and be sure to bring back stories.  Good luck, God Bless, and, most importantly, win one for TCOD!  Peace and love.


----------



## Lili (Jul 16, 2008)

Hope ya win, Butterfree! See ya later!


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 17, 2008)

Enjoy yourself! =D


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

So, _can_ I touch the admin stick?


----------



## surskitty (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think you want to.  Who knows where it's been?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jul 22, 2008)

I might... >>

Back the twenty second? Is that tomorrow or is that of August? I'm thinking tomorrow...


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay, I'm back. To answer some of the questions that came up:



Zeta Reticuli said:


> Have... fun, I guess? I don't know, I don't consider math fun. :P
> 
> Well, I hope you have a good time, and since it appears to be some sort of international competition, I hope you win. Or, actually, I hope the USA wins. :P But I guess I hope you get second place.
> 
> ...


:P Iceland is not about to win anything international, particularly not if it involves teams. It's a simple matter of statistics - the odds that a 300,000-people nation's top six mathematicians are going to be better than a 1.200.000-people nation's are astronomically low. Hence why China wins. And well, Russia last year.

This also applies to everybody who hoped I would win. There is absolutely no way in hell I am ever going to win anything international. As it happens I got four points in the contest. :P Although a guy on the Icelandic team did get a bronze (that means, by the way, only that you did better than roughly half of the other contestants).



Espeon said:


> Best of luck, Butterfree. Hope you do well. hopefully you won't melt in Spain, I expect I probably would. xD
> 
> Goodbye, and have fun missing my birthday in Spain. >:(


Happy late birthday! :D



Deretto said:


> Is she going to be participating?


Although some would no doubt be interested in watching various sports competitions, you have to be a very special kind of enthusiastic to feel the need to pay to watch people sit and do math for four and a half hours straight two days in a row. So yes, I was participating.



Kali the Flygon said:


> Oh wow, the IMO? Cool! I tried a few times to get to that competition, but always fell two exams short here in the USA.
> 
> Then again, the last time I tried was when I was 12... I was a full-time university student after that.
> 
> Anyway, good luck! Talk about the problems you had to try to solve when you get back. ^^


It's obviously a lot harder to get onto the US team than the Icelandic team, again because there's only 300,000 of us to choose from. And my LiveJournal has a bit of a breakdown of most everything that happened, including a reproduction of my partial solution to problem four.



Ambipom said:


> Good luck and have fun! I hope you win.
> 
> Hey, is that contest on TV?


It would take a very, _very_ special kind of enthusiastic to want to watch people do math for four and a half hours straight two days in a row _on television_, when you're not even getting a vacation in Spain out of it. :P

Thanks for all the well-wishes and support. Let's all worship the Norwegian who won a gold now! :o


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Let's all worship the Norwegian who won a gold now! :o


Do we have to?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course. Jørgen is God. >:|


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 24, 2008)

What happens if we don't worship him?


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

8D

 Our Butterfree is a smart Butterfree. Tell us what you wo- er, how you did!


----------

